# WM Myrtle Beach; Why no stement on WM home page?



## rhonda (Sep 13, 2018)

I have to guess that the WM resort in Myrtle Beach has been evacuated but I wonder why there is no statement on the WM homepage as we are accustomed to seeing when Cabo is threatened?

I’m tracking as we have a reservation at that property coming into focus on the near horizon.  Booked alternate reservations at Reunion (just in case) at suggestion of our guests. 

Watching, waiting, and praying for the region, as are so many.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 13, 2018)

A great discussion ... but a total leap from the opening post.  Was the thread derailed ... or did it completely jump tracks?  I think the latter ... continue!


----------



## IsaiahB (Sep 13, 2018)

rhonda said:


> I have to guess that the WM resort in Myrtle Beach has been evacuated but I wonder why there is no statement on the WM homepage as we are accustomed to seeing when Cabo is threatened?
> 
> I’m tracking as we have a reservation at that property coming into focus on the near horizon.  Booked alternate reservations at Reunion (just in case) at suggestion of our guests.
> 
> Watching, waiting, and praying for the region, as are so many.


My guess: 
1. It's not WM managed. 
2. Minimal WM units.

There's a regional Wyndham office in Myrtle Beach, I'm sure everyone is evacuated by now. 

My advice - Enjoy Reunion and ask about the possibility of the credit refund by email rather than phone.


----------



## breezez (Sep 13, 2018)

rhonda said:


> A great discussion ... but a total leap from the opening post.  Was the thread derailed ... or did it completely jump tracks?  I think the latter ... continue!


Rhonda,

Sorry your post was hijacked.,  but I wanted to let you know if you just booked reunion it’s also available on RCI as last minute deal for $269.   Or if you have access to RCI Points is only 7500 points plus exchange fee.

They have WM or Wyndham units so you could decide between free spices or free internet.

Just thought this could save 17,000 credits if not to late to cancel.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 14, 2018)

[Moderator Note: The off-topic branch was moved to another thread.]


----------



## rhonda (Sep 14, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> [Moderator Note: The off-topic branch was moved to another thread.]


Thank you, Eric.  I wasn't complaining ... just amused at how quickly and _completely_ this thread had derailed.  Glad Tuggers have passion for their travels!



IsaiahB said:


> My guess:
> 1. It's not WM managed.
> 2. Minimal WM units.
> 
> ...


Ah, good insights.  The idea of a regional Wyndham office in the area prompted me to try checking a Wyndham page for status ... but I only found a generic page requiring (Wyndham) login.  Not one shred of useful information on the page.

As for cancelling, I'm still w/in my windows for cancelling the MB reservation online.  That part should be easy.



breezez said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Sorry your post was hijacked.,  but I wanted to let you know if you just booked reunion it’s also available on RCI as last minute deal for $269.   Or if you have access to RCI Points is only 7500 points plus exchange fee.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for the suggestion re: RCI.  I had checked, but only found two "large unit" offerings for our dates (holiday period) and both were at HIVC Orange Lake.  I booked Reunion using WM cash rates as Reunion is currently on Monday Madness.  Yes, I paid more than $269 but ... holiday + family.  We do what we must!


----------



## Avislo (Sep 16, 2018)

"Ah, good insights. The idea of a regional Wyndham office in the area prompted me to try checking a Wyndham page for status ... but I only found a generic page requiring (Wyndham) login. Not one shred of useful information on the page."

As for cancelling, I'm still w/in my windows for cancelling the MB reservation online. That part should be easy.

Wyndham Club Plus resorts in Myrtle Beach are still not taking guests as of this morning.  If you talking about Plantation Resort in the Myrtle Beach Area, it is not Wyndham Managed but is also probably not taking guests.  Maybe give the resort a call, I believe that timeshares in the Myrtle Beach area cannot take guests until the evacuation order is lifted.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 16, 2018)

Myrtle Beach may be in the process of opening the doors for business and resident returns.

https://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/local/article218480120.html


----------

